# forward delete



## technopath (Nov 10, 2010)

i am using windows 7 on mac book and cant seem to find forward delete. it is not the same as on safari.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Safari is a web browser. Iam not sure what forward and delete have to do with Windows 7. Could you be more specific as to what you are trying to do.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

@ technopath, Use the FN key when you hit delete.

@ Squashman, any experience with a MacBook would tell you that there is only 1 delete key (as opposed to two on some Apple keyboards, one for forward and one for back). The single delete key delete backwards, unless you hold FN with it.


----------



## technopath (Nov 10, 2010)

hi thanks so much for replying with regards to the forward delete on my macbook. the fn key and delete will work when i boot up in mac but not when i boot up in windows 7-(two o.p systems)...


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Weird, because I just booted into Windows myself (via Boot Camp) and FN + Delete works just fine to forward delete. Did you make sure to install all the Apple drivers from the Leopard/Snow Leopard install disc?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Yes I do have limited Mac experience but I didn't understand what he meant by forward delete with regard to Safari. That is what confused me.


----------



## technopath (Nov 10, 2010)

oh well the mystery continues. i bought it second hand so hopefully the guy installed all the drivers. thanks though for giving it your attention...


----------



## fewkesy (Nov 23, 2009)

Have you got the OS X disc that normally comes with the mac?


----------



## technopath (Nov 10, 2010)

sadly no. the guy i purchased it from have that but i can no longer contact them...


----------



## fewkesy (Nov 23, 2009)

Go to http://support.apple.com/downloads/#bootcamp and find the relevant drivers for your version of windows. You may need to install 2.1 then upgrade it manually, but it should work.


----------



## technopath (Nov 10, 2010)

thanks so much i will give that a go and hope for the best...


----------



## technopath (Nov 10, 2010)

ok i just went to the site and put in 'drivers for macbook' but all sorts of stuff came up so what is it i should search for exactly?


----------



## fewkesy (Nov 23, 2009)

Download http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1333 and try to use that one. If it doesnt work you may need to torrent the 3.0 drivers.


----------



## technopath (Nov 10, 2010)

i went to that link and hit the download button but it said i needed to have version 2.1 or greater. what does that mean?


----------



## fewkesy (Nov 23, 2009)

In that case try installing 2.1 form this link then update it all.

http://support.apple.com/downloads/Boot_Camp___Windows_XP_Drivers_Update_2_1


----------



## kevingriu (Dec 7, 2010)

thanks


----------



## technopath (Nov 10, 2010)

will i need to get rid of my current version?


----------

